

HTML & CSS formatting ideas from Paul Irish - ryanwhitney
https://gist.github.com/1117438

======
xtreme
This is obviously syntactically incorrect. Although most browsers will ignore
and auto-correct these errors, relying on such behavior feels a little shaky
to me.

~~~
tom_usher
This is perfectly valid HTML - a lot of closing tags are completely optional
[1].

Not a big fan myself because it feels like I'm leaving everything hanging, but
nice to have the option.

[1]:
[http://wiki.whatwg.org/wiki/HTML_vs._XHTML#HTML_Elements_wit...](http://wiki.whatwg.org/wiki/HTML_vs._XHTML#HTML_Elements_with_Optional_Tags)

~~~
ryanwhitney
Had no idea about this—thanks.

------
dag10
For the CSS formatting, that takes a lot of time due to the precise
indentation required for manual right-justifying the lines.

